# Try This



## keat0 (Jan 10, 2013)

5 years of really bad DP. General healing over time, my post history has many of the methods that I attempted. Many solutions which I thought were THE solution. The final key to my recovery?


B6 as pridoxal 5'-phosphate
DLPA 1 gram
800 mcg folic acid
2 capsules ZMA
Chug a five-hour energy drink if I don't feel good enough from the above

That, and 5mg escitalopram and I feel normal again. It's incredible. I feel like there's something to be said for a severe neurotransmitter imbalance.


----------



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey, keat0

I don't know much about the other supplements but Folic Acid could potentially worsen OCD. Just wanted to add that as a small hint.


----------

